# Bosques e Geadas - Pitões das Júnias - 1 a 4 de Dezembro 2022



## guimeixen (12 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

No início deste mês fui a Pitões das Júnias, um lugar onde nunca tinha ido e já há algum tempo que queria ir. Tinha marcado com mais cerca de uma mês de antecedência e por isso era impossível saber como iria estar o tempo.
Quando se começaram a aproximar os dias estava visto que iriam ser os dias todos de sol, mas ao menos vinham acompanhados de algum frio. Só no domingo é que poderia mudar.

Só consegui chegar pelas 16h do dia 1 e com o pôr do sol perto das 17h não deu muito.

Pelo dia 2 andei por alguns bosques de manhã e vi também alguns locais com geada. Fui também ver o mosteiro e a cascata pois ainda não os tinha visto.
Antes do pôr do sol decidi ir ver um local em que a geada podia não ter derretido.
Na foto em baixo podem ver a vermelho onde começa o caminho em terra para o vale mais fundo e a amarelo a parte mais baixa onde passa água que se vai juntar à que passa nesse vale mais fundo. Em baixo nessa zona amarela tem uma encosta virada a norte (à esquerda na imagem) e a geada sempre não derreteu.






Por volta das 21h ainda estive a experimentar algumas fotos do céu noturno e ouvia-se para as zonas dos bosques e vales pelo menos uma coruja-do-mato (Strix aluco).

No dia 3 fui então ao tal vale que mencionei em cima pelo caminho a vermelho na imagem. Antes de chegar aí ainda fiz umas paragens pelo caminho onde também se notava alguma árvores mais pequenas brancas. Quando parei o carro e começei a descer, notava-se por entre as árvores as outras mais lá em baixo brancas. Dado as múltiplas paragens que fiz pelo percurso todo cheguei lá em baixo com o sol a começar a dar e depois mal deu sol na máquina embaciou o vidro da objetiva e estava a ser difícil de desembaciar, o que fez com que perdesse mais tempo e a geada começasse a derreter.

Pela parte da tarde andei pela Mata do Beredo o que com as cores outonais dos carvalhos estava fantástico.
No dia 4 de manhã fui ao mesmo vale que falo em cima, mas desta vez mais cedo. Antes de sair do carro marcava -4,5ºC onde começava o caminho em terra. Gostava era de saber quanto é que teria descido lá em baixo.   
Eventualmente começaram a chegar nuvens de manhã e começou tudo a derreter. No caminho para cima começou a chover e mais tarde, já em Pitões das Júnias pelo almoço, acabou por ficar nevoeiro.

Gostei bastante de ter estado lá e ainda há muito ver, seja no outono, na primavera, com geada, com neve, sem dúvida que tenciono ir mais vezes.

Aqui ficam alguns registos desses dias.
Dia 2:


































Dia 3:


----------



## guimeixen (12 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Dia 4:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2022 às 01:15)

Um sítio que há muito quero ir. Fizeste alguns trilhos?


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 09:17)

Simplesmente mágico... 
Belíssimo registos do "nosso" Gerês, Guilherme, obrigado! 
Há anos que não vou para esses lados; muita vontade em voltar


----------



## guimeixen (13 Dez 2022 às 18:59)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Um sítio que há muito quero ir. Fizeste alguns trilhos?


Sim, andei por alguns.


João Pedro disse:


> Simplesmente mágico...
> Belíssimo registos do "nosso" Gerês, Guilherme, obrigado!
> Há anos que não vou para esses lados; muita vontade em voltar


Obrigado @João Pedro !


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Registos fantásticos!  

Tenho que voltar a essa região, desde 2011 que não ando pelo Gerês.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Dez 2022 às 10:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Sim, andei por alguns.
> 
> Obrigado @João Pedro !


Quais, podes partilhar? Eu gostava de andar por lá mas não sei muito bem onde ir exactamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 09:25)

@Scan_Ferr  por  acaso vou lá no próximo mês.
Faz como eu , pesquisa e saca rotas oficiais e não oficiais através do www.wikiloc.com , é o site com maior arquivo de trilhos de todo o mundo.
--

Fotos e paisagens incríveis @guimeixen , isso deve ser cá um reino de inversões ui ui


----------



## guimeixen (25 Dez 2022 às 10:05)

Obrigado @MSantos e @jonas_87! 

@jonas_87 Sim, parece ter zonas interessantes para inversões, este vale fica quase a 1100m o que também ajuda. Há também outros dois por trás daquelas encostas onde está a dar sol na terceira foto do segundo post que ficam ainda mais altos. Não sei se serão tão bons para inversões, mas ainda quero ir lá nuns dias desses.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> Quais, podes partilhar? Eu gostava de andar por lá mas não sei muito bem onde ir exactamente.



Não sei quais exatamente, sei que andei por vários caminhos de trilhos, mas não os percorri completamente pois o meu interesse era fotografar. Mas faz como o @jonas_87 disse e vê o site Wikiloc que foi onde eu passei bastante tempo a ver vários trilhos e imagens dos locais por onde eles passavam.

Queria só acrescentar mais uma coisa sobre os trilhos do Wikiloc. Em Pitões das Júnias não se aplica, mas aparecem muitos trilhos no site que passam por zonas de proteção total do PNPG, como partes da Mata da Albergaria onde são proibidos. Neste caso, na zona de proteção total da Mata da Albergaria, os únicos permitidos são o que vai para as Minas dos Carris e o dos Prados da Messe.


----------

